# help with shops



## lee hayes (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Can anyone help me with finding Flooring shops that fit Carpet Vinyl and laminate or be able to give me websites, I am a floorlayer and looking to move over and would like to find some shops or commercial business that fit flooring. 

Thanks for any help and taking the time to read this thread.

Lee Hayes


----------

